# Got My Oakpark Box Joint Jigs Today....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That was pretty darn fast! I am not so sure these are going to be very easy to get set up on my Benchdog table. It doesn't have alot of hangover. To hold down the jig and the jigs are only 16 inch long and my table is 24 inches. If I run them from the front to the back the wholes will be right about the front of the track and above the back panel. Will have to think about this a bit. Is it pretty easy to get it set up to cut a nice fit joint? I got the brass set up bar set. That will be usefull in both the Table Saw and the Router table. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Glad to hear you got them them 

But mount them parallel to the fence or to say the same way the fence is running.
Just use the router bit as your reference point ,put the bit in the center of the jig and clamp it down to the table.  with the holes on your right and left side..
The jig has a bit more material on the bit side let it be toward the front of the table.
Just a NOTE *** You will not use the brass setup bars right away BUT once you start using them you will say how did I get along with out them b/4, it took me a bit to get what Bob was saying all the time,every time you use a ruler you make a mistake and the brass bars takes care of that error.

I now have 4 sets most are 4" long and I use them all the time now.  not just for the router table.



Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob for responding. Yes, mounting them parallel to the fence is the only way it will really work but even then they run about 4 inches short of the edges of the ends of the table. May make it difficult to hold the jig down. Maybe I can use hold downs in the t track on the front of the table. That might work. The directions say to put the bit in and wedge a 1/4 bar between the bit and the 1/4 rail. Seems to simple ....is it? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep, duck soup 
Just use some scrap wood to hold them down for the 1st time then remove the blocks,
Once you have the holes drilled.
Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob! One more question if I may, If I don't have my spirals by this weekend. Will it be ok to do the test cuts and set up with a new 2 flute carbide straight or is it a must to use a spiral if the actual work pieces will be cut with a spiral? And if I set up one jig the other 2 should be set up ok as well right?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Yes, it should be OK but use 1/4" or 3/8" stock in that way you will only need to cut a 1/4" or 3/8" deep slots. , cut them a bit long that's to say about 1/16" max over.
1/4" MDF is a good way to check your set up and make your 1st box.
Clamp a pair and cut both of them at the same time.

All the holes in the jigs should be drill alike..
But double check them b/4 you drill your 1st set of holes.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Gotcha, good idea on the MDF. Thanks for your help bud! When I get ready for dove tails, I we'll talk! 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Corey any time bud ,If you need help just drop me a note and I will try 

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Corey, drill the hole furthest away from you first. You will always use this hole to locate off of. Your set up bars will show you the proper angle and the holes should line up. If they dont, again, use the furthest hole as a constant and if needed redrill and mark your holes for the other jig sizes.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Mike for the tip!

Corey


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Very timely thread. I've had my jig for a few months now but haven't set it up yet. I'm going to need it in the coming weeks so all the tips are much appreciated.

Michael


----------

